# Heavy, pressure/feeling in pelvic/uterus area at 18 weeks. What could it be?



## Zeri

Since last night I've been having a full, heavy feeling - almost like pressure - at the bottom of my uterus/top of my pelvis. It's a little unnerving. For those of have been pregnant before - almost feels like that heavy feeling when the baby has dropped or when your waters have broken. Can anyone relate, or has anyone been having this? I'm wondering what it could be... :wacko: I'm hoping it's nothing scary like my cervix dilating, although that has crossed my mind. I had my 17/18 week apt last week and my cervix was fine...and I haven't had any leaking or spotting (and hope I don't have). But what could this feeling be about? It's very uncomfortable - physically and emotionally.


----------



## Zeri

It doesn't feel like ligament pain or BH really, either... just like this constant dull pressure feeling..


----------



## purplecat

I've had this and I think its just the stage your at in your pregnancy where baby is taking up most of the room in your pelvic area and your uterus is stretching (adding to the discomfort) to make more room for your growing baby . My baby is fine and now is super high up in my ribs....that's pretty uncomfortable too lol. Swimming somewhat helped with relieving some of the pressure. Good luck hun!


----------



## Jinga

My son sat low pretty much the entire pregnancy, so I always felt like that with him from probably about 18-20weeks onward. It was uncomfortable walking because it felt like he was going to fall out. Hopefully that is all you're experiencing. If you're still worried, I'd call the doctor just to ask if it's something that might be an issue.


----------



## Zeri

You guys are probably right. The feeling has eased a bit today - so maybe the baby has changed position again. I also think I had some trapped gas/constipation issues yesterday - which probably added to the uncomfortable feeling. 

Thanks!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

im getting this im just putting it down to baby growing and my body adjusting to new weight normally goes after few days until growing/weight increases again.


----------

